# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  QuinziReef - O meu 1º Salgado

## Hélder Quinzico

Olá a todos! Passados uns 2 a 3 anos a ler sobre aquariofilia marinha e a comprar de vez em quando uma pecinha. Chegou o momento de entrar no mundo dos salgados.

Na primeira fase comprei o ferro e pedi ao meu irmão(Bruno Quinzico) para construir-me a estrutura. Essa estrutura foi pintada com 2 primarios e 3 demãos de tinta para barcos e foi para uma fábrica de moveis para forrá-la.

Pedi a um amigo meu, cujo sogro é dono de uma vidreira, para me fazer o aquário. O aquário foi feito com uma técnica de colagem a UV's, e silicone para fazer a vedação.

Material que tenho:
Aquário de 105x42*46(cxpxa) de 10mm, com escoamento a 38cm de altura(160L brutos)
Sump: 70*40*40(112L brutos) 
Estrutura feita em Ferro com 2 primarios e 3 demãos de tinta para barcos;
Movel: Feito em madeira de aglomerado (placas) presas à estrutura(aglomerado com 3 demãos de verniz marítimo na parte interior).
Escumador: APF600 alimentado por uma Eheim compact 1000(600-1000L/H)
Reator de kalk DIY (Cópia do Deltec)
2 Termostatos, 1 de 150W e 1 de 100W (comprado na underwater)
Refratómetro Millwakee
Osmose Inversa (comprado na underwater)
Ozonizador 30mg
2 Controladores PH/ORP
Reactor de Calcio Tunze 3074/2 (08/04/08)
Botija CO2 500g
Valvula Solenoide
Filtro UV 16W DIY
Reactor de Carvão Activado DIY
Ground Probe

Iluminação:
1 calha T5 de 8x39W (só irei usar 6x39 - 1 de 10000K, 3 de 14000K e 2 ATI Actinicas) (comprado na underwater)

Circulação:
Retorno: 1 bomba Eheim Compact 1000
2 Wave Marea 3200 (comprado na underwater)

Interior:
cerca de 14kg de aragonite (0,5-1mm) 
cerca de 7 Kg de areia de coral+aragonite(está no aquário do meu irmão Bruno)
Rocha viva +- 16 kg (está no aquário do meu irmão Bruno)
Rocha morta  +- 16 kg (comprado na underwater)

Outros:
Máquina Fotográfica Canon 400D

Fotos:

(ainda tenho de tapar a esferovite, peço sugestões)


(escoamento, ainda tenho que fazer as roscas dos tubos)


(de lado)


(SUMP)



(Suporte da calha)


(O aspecto geral do escritório, que é o que conta para a minha mulher.heheheh!)

--------------------Actualização 30/11/07--------------------

Bem,já instalei a tubagem e a película no vidro de trás.

Saida da água


1ª torneira (da saida para o T)


T depois da 1ª torneira


Ligação da tubagem ao escumador APF600


Ligação ao futuro refúgio


visão geral da tubagem


Instalação da película


--------------------Actualização 02/12/07--------------------

Instalação do quadro eléctrico com 6 disjuntores



Fichas triplas com protecção


Fichas para o escumador e Wave Marea direita


Vista Global

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas
queres que tipo de sujestoes?
tens um irmao que te pode responder e ajudar em tudo e podes ter a certesa 
que o ele te disser é o correcto.
tens material optimo para esse aquario começando pelo escumador; eluminaçao;bombas;etc.
agora só falta o teu irmao te levar essa rocha e esse areao para arrancares com isso.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Apenas uma questão - esse furo de saída de água não é pequeno demais??!! 

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

O furo é de 1,5 polegadas que é +- 40 mm. Penso que chega, visto que a bomab de retorno deve enviar 1000 L/H. Não sei qual o máximo de fluxo de água de um furo de 1,5'' mas penso que chega.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> O furo é de 1,5 polegadas que é +- 40 mm. Penso que chega, visto que a bomab de retorno deve enviar 1000 L/H. Não sei qual o máximo de fluxo de água de um furo de 1,5'' mas penso que chega.


Se a bomba só envia 1000 l/h chega!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

A bomba envia 1750 L/H, mas quando chega ao aquário principal não deve ter além de 1000L/H, penso eu.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> O furo é de 1,5 polegadas que é +- 40 mm. Penso que chega, visto que a bomab de retorno deve enviar 1000 L/H. Não sei qual o máximo de fluxo de água de um furo de 1,5'' mas penso que chega.


  :Olá:  Helder
 O que interessa não é o furo no vidro mas sim a medida interior do passa muros e se só tiver 2,5 cm não chega para 1000 l hora.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

O furo tem 1,25 '' (aprox. 3,2cm) mas depois afunila para 1'' (2,5 cm). Mas como se faz as contas? É que eu pensava que dava, poruqe tenho um overflow da tunze e tem um débito de 1200L com meia polegada no tubo de saída.

É que através da Imagem a baixo verifica-se que por hora um tubo de 1'' dá entre 2750 L/H e 2900 L/H

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> A bomba envia 1750 L/H, mas quando chega ao aquário principal não deve ter além de 1000L/H, penso eu.


 Se a boma for regulavel podes baixar o caudal de retorno.
 A que altura é que esta a bomba do aqua?

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Pedro,

antecipando ao meu irmão, a saída da água está a cerca de 1,40m de altura...

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> antecipando ao meu irmão, a saída da água está a cerca de 1,40m de altura...


  :Olá:  Bruno
 Pode ser que dê mas eu serrava essa rosca que se vê dentro do aqua e com uma lima abria mais a saída.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Actualização no 1º Post(tubagens e película).

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Actualização no 1º Post(Quadro Eléctrico)

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Oi Helder

Tudo bem
parabens e boa sorte com esse teu projecto.
Só uma questao, essa tubagem está provisória? de certeza que sim , pois de certeza que ela irá ser colada e nao posta com teflon certo?
o Contrário levará concerteza a alguns dissabores no futuro.


abraço
Paulo Oliveira

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Paulo,

achas que a união com teflon não garante a devida segurança? No meu caso colei, mas sempre ouvi dizer que com o uso de rosca era mais aconselhavel a utilização de teflon. Qual é a tua opinião (o meu irmão usou ligações de rosca).

Um abraço

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Oi Bruno

No meu primeiro aqua salgado à cerca de 7 anos atrás usei esse tipo de material (rosca com teflon), e dei me muito mal pois tempos a tempos pingo no chão, resultado  A maria a chatear a cabeça.
Depois em todas a outras montagens optei pelo pvc colado, e o resultado tem sido excelente, como tu próprio já comprovaste.
No entanto por estes ladoas tambem de consegue melhor preço neste tipo de pvc em relaçao ao de rosca.
Nao quer dizer que ele poderá vir a ter algum problema, mas foi só um reparo meu
Abraço
Paulo

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Vai ficar com Teflon, mas ainda vou por silicone nas ligações, para ter a certeza que não cai pingo nenhum. Obrigado pelo aviso.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

se vais por silicone nas unioes é perferivel a cola de pvc pois o silicone nao tem muito bons resultados com o pvc descola muito facilmente aproveita e fazes isso mais solido que uma rocha, com tubo de rosca e depois colado com cola de pvc

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Ok, então vou fazer isso. Comprei cola pvc há algum tempo, portanto vou utilizá-la. Obrigado pela ideia Cesar.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

-------------------Actualização 04/12/2007-------------

Colagem das juntas com cola PVC(além do teflon)




Inserção da lampada para o foto-periodo invertido



----------------Actualização 09/12/07--------------------

Instalação da Osmose Inversa

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

---------------Actualização 10/12/07---------------------

Criação do rodapé do aquário.

Como não consegui arranjar um canto em PVC a emitar Wengué, tive de comprar um rodapé castanho(existe também preto e branco), comprar papel autocolante a emitar o wengué e colar tudo.
O resultado final foi:

O antes e o depois


Vista gerérica

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

----------------Actualização 13/12/07 --------------------------

Bem já começei a preparar a chegada da água do mar. Como neste fim de semana vou à Nazaré, vou trazer a água toda para o meu aquário. Assim, já pus a aragonite.



Parte da minha DSB. Actualmente tem só areia que trouxe de Cuba, mas vai ser acrescentada areia de coral de 0,1-0,2mm que o meu irmão me vai dar. Actualmente só tem 5 cm de altura que é pouco.




Vista Genérica

----------


## João M Monteiro

Está a desevolver-se muito bem

Já agora, uma questão: onde encontraste papel autocolante a imitar wengé ?

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

esta muito porreiro o projecto, e também esta a andar bem..agora o pessoal so deseja ve-lo cheio e colonizado

Boa Sorte

Abraço :Xmascheers:

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

João, comprei o papel autocolante no bricomarche. 1 rolo de 3 metros custou 12 euros.

Nuno, obrigado pelo apoio que necessário nesta primeira fase, já que agora vou ficar com um aquario vazio até fazer o ciclo   :Big Grin:

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

--------------Actualização 17/12/07----------------

Já fui buscar a água, pedras e areia, que faltava





Depois das pedras e areia, ficou assim:



depois da água:



e a minha DSB de 20cm:




Tive de mudar a bomba hailea para uma mais fraca, porque não perdia quase nada quando mandava a uma altura de 1,5 metros. Não sei porque isso acontece será port ter posto tubo maleável de mangueira, e não de PVC?

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

penso que esse layout deverá ser revisto...parece muito confuso e que cairam pedras dentro do aquário. Se quiseres 2 montes, mete 1 mais alto que o outro.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas helder
tentando pegar no que o teu irmao diz e muito bem, tens tudo ao monte,
em vez de tentares tapar os buraquinhos todos com pedras mais pequenas 
deverias fazer isactamente o contrario, criar grutas.
é perferivel fazeres para já um só monte com todas as padras que tens e quando arranjares mais começas a fazer o outro e assim aproveitavas a subias mais um desses montes que estao muito baixo a largos.
é simples imagina um vulcão e tenta recriar uma com a rocha que tens, base larga e estavel e a evoluir para cima até ficar a serca de 10 cm da tona de agua e depois quando tivere mais rocha fazes outro igual ao lado ma mais pequeno.
é uma opiniao que acho que ficaria mais agradavel e funcional

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

-------------------------Actualização 21/12/2007 ---------------------
Em relação ao layout, na imagem não dá para ver,s tem montes de grutas. O monte direito é para depois levar mais pedras.

Bem, como vou para a Nazaré este fim de semana, tive de tratar de fazer o osmoregulador e o rector de kalk.

O osmoregulador foi feito com uma boia de nível, uma bomba peristáltica e um deposito de água.




E o reactor de kalk:

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Tive um problema com o meu deltec APF600. Ele não esta a escumar nada, a espuma nunca chegava ao cimo. Pensei que era falta de litragem na entrada de água, visto a entrada para o escumador ser por gravidade, assim, instalei uma bomba de 1000L/H, já que o APF necessita de no minimo 800L/H. Mas nada, continuava igual, tentei abrir o ar ao máximo e nada funcionava. Certo dia pensei, vou mudar a válvula do ar, assim que tirei a valvula, a espuma cresceu de uma maneira! Fui ver o que se passava, a valvula estava meio entupida. Limpei-a, voltei a por a alimentação por gravidade, e já parece funcionar bem.


Já agora, eu pus a espuma a ficar no inicio do copo do escumador. É assim que se "configura" de inicio e escumador, não é?

----------


## João Filipe Ramos

Boas Helder, eu no meu apf tinha uma bomba de 1200 lt a alimentar o escumador e o ar sempre aberto no maximo ( se fizer mt barulho poe uma mangueira +-  0.5m dendro da  torneira) e a espuma  deve ficar a nivel quando tiras o copo.
espero ter sido util.
Um abraço e boa sorte
J Ramos

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  ,
parabéns pelo projecto.
Penso, que o quadro electrico está bonito mas pouco funcional, porque se tiveres que usar tomadas relogio não terás espaço. Diminui esses metros de fio que estão a mais. Boa sorte.
Abraço
António

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Obrigado António pelo elogio ao projecto. Em relação às tomasdas relógio, já foi tudo testado, fica apertado, mas dá para todas que necessito. Teve de ser assim, porque é algum equipamento e o móvel não é assim tão grande. Ainda me falta montar o Controlador PH/ORP, que vai ficar no lado do escumador ligado a um ozonizador que o meu irmão me vai dar.

Já fiz a primeira TPA de 20% hoje, mas antes medi os nitritos e está a 0.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Hoje fiz os testes de Amónia, Amonio (NH4 e NH3), Kh e Alkalinidade e Nitratos.

Os testes são da marca Sera(NH3/NH4) e Salifert (KH/Alk, NO3)

Os resultados deram:

NH3 = 0
NH4 = 0
NO3 = 50 mg/L (=ppm)
Kh = 9.12 dKh
ALK = 3.25 meq/L

Acham estes valores normais?

----------


## João Magano

:Olá:  Helder,

Qual pensas ser a justificação para esse valor de Nitratos ? Será apenas devido a ser uma montagem recente ?

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

O aquário tem 20 dias e foi posta areia viva na sump. Penso que devo estar no final do ciclo.

----------


## Carlos Amorim

gostei muito do aspecto do conjunto, movel , aqua e calha.... tudo muito linear e simples... um aspecto muito agradavel....

isso mostra realmente ter muito potencial ....

espero ver isso a rolar bem...


esse valor dos nitratos parece estar muito alto...

o melhor é voltar a testares para veres se está correcto...

se estiveres acho que tens de aguentar durante 1 semana e fazer uma grande troca de agua...


fica bem

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Helder,
> 
> Qual pensas ser a justificação para esse valor de Nitratos ? Será apenas devido a ser uma montagem recente ?



Oi Helder

Penso que devias fazer o teste de nitratos à agua colectada na lota da nazaré, pois penso ke o problema possa vir dai.


abraço

Paulo

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Vou fazer isso daqui bocado e depois digo qualquer coisa.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

> Oi Helder
> 
> Penso que devias fazer o teste de nitratos à agua colectada na lota da nazaré, pois penso ke o problema possa vir dai.


Paulo fiz os testes à água natural e à água de osmose e deu 0 nitratos, portanto deve ser mesmo por estar no final do ciclo

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Fiz hoje o teste de nitratos novamente, e já baixou para 10 ppm.

----------


## Carlos Amorim

> Fiz hoje o teste de nitratos novamente, e já baixou para 10 ppm.



melhorou mesmo muito... :SbOk:

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Melhorou mesmo, agora só farei o teste para a semana. Já inseri os primeiros corais 3 frags de zoanthus.

----------


## Francisco Taveira

manda fotos para o pessoal falar :tutasla:

----------


## Marco Lopes

boas grande quinzico....

mete lá fotos para ver como está.
temos de combinar outro almoço.

fica bem :Vitoria:

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

------------------Actualização 08/01/08---------------------

Aqui estão os frags que comprei ao Rui Peixoto. Só com Actinicas, visto que esta semana só ponho as actinicas ligadas.

1º Frag

2º Frag

3º Frag

Vista Global

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Já liguei as luzes brancas e o resultado dos corais foi:





Vista Geral:

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Já inseri mais alguns corais:

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

--------Actualização 08/02/08-----------------

Instalei um ozonizador de 30mg ligado a um controlador PH/ORP.
A saída do ozonizador liguei a uma das pontas do T que existe no escumador. Nota-se logo uma diferença na espuma. O ORP já começou a aumentar e está em 285. O ozonizador parará quando chegar os 376.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

----------Actualização 20/02/08---------------

Bem, hoje o meu irmão passou cá por Tomar e reformolou-me o layout. Ele disse-me que o meu layout parecia que tinha sido feito por um trolha.  :Coradoeolhos:  

Então pôs mãos à obra e mudou de:


Para :



Penso que ficou bastante bom.

----------


## Francisco Taveira

> ----------Actualização 20/02/08---------------
> 
> Bem, hoje o meu irmão passou cá por Tomar e reformolou-me o layout. Ele disse-me que o meu layout parecia que tinha sido feito por um trolha.  
> 
> Então pôs mãos à obra e mudou de:
> 
> 
> Para :
> 
> ...


isto é o que faz ter um irmão gemeo.... quando um não pensa :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  , tem que ir lá o outro pensar por ele......
está a ficar impecável..
um abraço

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Bem, já pus os primeiros peixes e corais:

Zebrassoma Flavences


Labroides dimidiatus


Montipora Aequituberculata vermelha


Montipora Foliosa verde


Green Star Polips


Zoanthus


Zoanthus


Zoanthus


Rodactis Indonesis


Acropora


Caulastrea


Palythoas


Capnella


Esponjas(tenho roxas, transparentes e brancas)


Vista Lateral


Vista Global


As fotos não estão muito bem, porque foram todas tiradas sem flash.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Depois de ter comprado algumas rochas mortas em plate, mudei o layout que ficou assim:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ja vai estando mais cheio, gosto muito dos corais que compras-te e dos peixes claro. :SbOk:  
Continua que isso vai ficar 5*

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas.... esta a evoluir :SbOk:  , so penso que tens um peixe que nao te vai durar muito tempo, o Labroides dimidiatus tem uma alimentaçao de paresitas que habitam nos outros peixes, logo que ele acabar com a limpeza logo acaba o alimento, e nao conheço meio para o alimentar.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

> Boas.... esta a evoluir , so penso que tens um peixe que nao te vai durar muito tempo, o Labroides dimidiatus tem uma alimentaçao de paresitas que habitam nos outros peixes, logo que ele acabar com a limpeza logo acaba o alimento, e nao conheço meio para o alimentar.


Olá José,

o labroides não come só parasitas, também se alimenta de nori, flocos e comida congelada (mysis, artémia, etc.). Digo isto pela observação que faço ao meu.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Sim, o meu labroides come tudo, até flocos. Vamos lá ver se o consigo aguentar.

----------


## Rui Estrelinha

:SbOk:   :bompost:  

Estás de parabéns Hélder, o aquário está a ficar bastante porreiro, e o melhor de tudo é que se nota que ainda tem muito espaço de manobra para evoluir.

Uma pergunta: Onde andas a fazer a colecta de água na Nazaré? É na lota? Eu quando mantive um reefito nunca cheguei a lá ir, mas agora fiquei curioso, a qualidade da água de lá é boa para reef?

Abraço,

----------


## Francisco Taveira

> Estás de parabéns Hélder, o aquário está a ficar bastante porreiro, e o melhor de tudo é que se nota que ainda tem muito espaço de manobra para evoluir.
> 
> Uma pergunta: Onde andas a fazer a colecta de água na Nazaré? É na lota? Eu quando mantive um reefito nunca cheguei a lá ir, mas agora fiquei curioso, a qualidade da água de lá é boa para reef?
> 
> Abraço,



boa noite,,,,,, rui

vamos lá explicar quem és.....
isto de ser da nazaré e um gajo não conhecer,,,,, tá mal....

vamos lá à apresentação

um abraço

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Sim, eu já mandei um MP com os meus teleles para combinarmos um cafézinho na Nazaré. Assim conheciamo-mos todos. Mas o Rui ainda não disse nada.

----------


## Francisco Taveira

> Sim, eu já mandei um MP com os meus teleles para combinarmos um cafézinho na Nazaré. Assim conheciamo-mos todos. Mas o Rui ainda não disse nada.



se o convidasses para um jantarzinho..... vá lá :yb677:  
agora café!!!!!!!! :yb665:

----------


## Rui Estrelinha

:yb624:  

Só a estas horas da matina é que tou a ver as mensagens, um jantar realmente era de Homem, e devia ser numa marisqueira e o Helder a pagar :SbRiche:  

Taveira a mim não me deves conhecer, mas já eu conheço-te bem, tambem quem não te conhecer não pode ser da nazaré :Coradoeolhos:  

Eu de semana e ás vezes de fim de semana tambem encontro-me por aveiro mas temos de combinar um encontro para se trocar umas ideias sobre salgados.

Abraço,

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Fiquei sem fome!hehehe.

Podiamos combinar para o fim de semana de dia 5-6 de Abril na Nazaré. Assim, já pareciamos muitos:

Bruno Quinzico
Francisco Taveira
Helder Quinzico
Rui Estrelinha

Iamos beber um café ou jantar fora, cada uma a pagar o seu.heheh

----------


## Rui Estrelinha

Já tou a ver que na sou o unico nocturno, amanha pa acordar é que são elas... :yb620:  

Isso era uma boa ideia Hélder, é combinar!!!

E queremos ver fotos novas :P

Abraço,

----------


## Ingo Barao

esta a andar :SbOk:  
falta-te é umas reef plates :Vitoria:  
abraco

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Bem, já pus os primeiros peixes e corais:
> 
> 
> Acropora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As fotos não estão muito bem, porque foram todas tiradas sem flash.


Oi Helder
Além de a foto nao estar muito nitida, ainda é cedo para se conseguir identificar esta acropora, deixa-a crescer mais um pouco

Abraço
Paulo

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Então aqui vai mais uma actualização de vivos no aquário:

Umas nerites, uns patas azuis(clibanarius tricolor), uns patas brancas e uns patas verdes que o meu irmão me deu:




Patas Verdes



Patas Brancas



Uma acropora Staghorn de pontas azul-bébé:



Cervera sp.

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Estás a ir por um bom caminho, sim senhor.  :Wink: .

Boa sorte no progecto e força nisso, aproveita o irmão que anda sempre em alta, e chateia-o para mais ajudas. :P. looool


Abraço

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Depois de ter tido um problema com cianobactérias, o qual consegui resolver através da introdução de um ozonizador, faço aqui uma actualização.

O Aquário


Zoanthus Azuis


Zoanthus Selvagens(vindo do mar das caraíbas)

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Mais Fotos:

Aquário


Zoanthus Azuis


Zoanthus Verdes


Zebrassoma Flavensces


Paracanthurus Hepatus

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Alterações que fiz depois de algum tempo:


Aquário de 105x42*46(cxpxa) de 10mm, com escoamento a 38cm de altura(160L brutos)
Sump: 70*40*40(Foram alteradas as divisões) 
Estrutura feita em Ferro com 2 primarios e 3 demãos de tinta para barcos;
Movel: Feito em madeira de aglomerado (placas) presas à estrutura(aglomerado com 3 demãos de verniz marítimo na parte interior).
Escumador: APF600 alimentado gravidade
Reator de kalk DIY (Cópia do Deltec)
2 Termostatos, 1 de 150W e 1 de 300W 
Refratómetro Millwakee
Osmose Inversa 
Ozonizador 300mg
2 Controladores PH/ORP
Ground Probe
Desnitrificador DIY
Reactor de Fostatos DIY alimentado por uma bomba eheim compact 1000

Iluminação:
1 calha T5 de 8x39W (só irei usar 6x39 - 4 de 14000K e 2 ATI Actinicas) 
1 Calha T8 de 14W na Sump

Circulação:
Retorno: 1 bomba Hailea 1750L/h
1 Wave Marea 3200 e 2 SUN-SUN 500L/H. No total são 13200L/h

Interior:
cerca de 14kg de aragonite (0,5-1mm)
cerca de 1,5 Kg de areia de coral+aragonite(3 DSB removíveis que estão na SUMP)
Rocha viva +- 32 kg 
Rocha morta +- 10-15 kg (Francisco Taveira)

Outros:
3 Mangues
Chaetomorfa

Peixes:
1 Zebrassoma Flavences
1 Paracanthurus Hepatus
1 Ciganos Vulpinus
1 Ocellaris Laranjas
1 Achanthurus Leucosternon

Ainda vêm:
2 Gramma Loreto
2 Ocellaris Pretos

Invertebrados:
1 Estrela do Mar Laranja avermelhada - Echinaster sp.
1 lismata seticaudata
Eremitas Patas Azuis
Eremitas Patas Verdes
Nassarios
Cerites

Ainda Vem:
Estrela do Mar Azul - Linkya laevigata

Depois ponho fotos.

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Boas,

E fotos das actualizações?!

Cumps.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Na quinta-feira vêm os novos peixe, e ai tiro as fotos todas.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas helder

E essas fotos?

Sempre ha peixarada nova?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Hélder

E então não há novidades? Como ta o aquario?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

O aquário está bom. vou por aqu algumas actualizações

----------


## marcoferro

Boas...
Olha eu de volta aqui , ehehehe
fiquei uns dias viajando e voltei agora , uma pequena Férias nao faz mau a ninguem , 

gostei do layout do aqua, e pelo que se percebe na foto esta bem cuidado

parabéns

----------


## José B. Ferreira

Viva,

Esse aqua está com muito bom aspecto.

Parabéns

José Ferreira

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Não há nenhuma actualização deste aquário?  :SbOk5:

----------

